# What shoes for touring? (Flat pedal lovers!)



## Sara_H (30 Aug 2012)

Following on from the "What pedals for touring?" thread, I'm interested to know what shoes you falt pedal lovers out there wear for touring?

On my recent short stint in Derbyshire I wore my Merrell sandals when riding. We did have a bit of rain, but it was warm and sandals dry quickly. In the evening I wpre my Crocs on the campsite - though my enourmous bright red ones looked stupid in the pub, so I've now invested in some sleeker style ones (I believe Crocs are the perfect camping shoe).

The weather wasn't as good on my recent two day trip, cold rain. I wore my trainers, but ended up with cold wet feet.

What are you all wearing on your feet when touring?


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Aug 2012)

In my book, the beauty of flat pedals is you can wear whatever shoes you want. I'm a bloke by the way, so stilletos came as an after thought. still, I've seen many a cyclist in stillettoes in Copenhagen.

training shoes, walking boots, baseball boots, shoes, sandals is my honest answer... it all depends on whats on my feet when i get my bike out.


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2012)

When cycle touring I wear a pair of soft leather mocassin type shoes during the day but like to change into a pair of stronger shoes in the evening for walking around and exploring the locality.
It works for me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Aug 2012)

I tour in either soft 'leather' hiking boots or hiking shoes. That way I can walk/hike and given they are waterproof/goretex I have dry feet as well. I used to commute to work on wearing the same - wearing boots/hiking shoes at work which was not an issue...

My OH does the same and his feet stay dry when his boots don't leak... trick is to make sure you put the waterproof trousers on, and over the shoes/boots otherwise you end up with water running down your legs and into your boots.


----------



## MacB (30 Aug 2012)

It can depend a little on your pedals, as I used pinned pedals I tend to prefer a smoother sole...a bit of tread is ok but big chunky tread I wouldn't want to ride too far on. Though I have considered that removing the pins, or using a smoother pedal, could negate that problem.

For longer rides I've used FiveTen Impact Low which are a MTB shoe with a super grippy sole...sometimes too grippy. But I wouldn't rate them for multi day/function touring. They are comfy enough to walk in but are quite heavy and soak up an alarming amount of water if the rain hoses down. I believe the newer version may have a different insole design that isn't so absorbant...borrowed from their Freerunning line. Lots of jargon on the site but my translation tells me they've gone from a sort of molded cardboard to a molded plastic....making them a bit lighter as well. I have also combined them with overshoes to good effect waterproof wise, but even the biggest I could find are a tight fit and it would need to be really cold to stop my feet getting too hot. So I'm now going to experiment with one of the freerunning shoes, the Warhawk, which is much lighter and should dry much faster. Smaller as well so better able to accept an overshoe.

I reckon if I was touring I'd try to cover my bases by going with whatever was comfy to ride in. Then adding two pairs of overshoes to the mix, a heavier pair if it gets cold and a lighter pair for warmer conditions.


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Following on from the "What pedals for touring?" thread, I'm interested to know what shoes you falt pedal lovers out there wear for touring?
> 
> On my recent short stint in Derbyshire I wore my Merrell sandals when riding. We did have a bit of rain, but it was warm and sandals dry quickly.


 
I wear Merrells too, but just the trainers. When the grip is worn flat from walking they are perfect for the bike. Nice and flat and grippy and it doesn't matter if the pedals trash them. Probably should give the sandals a go at somepoint, just never really got on with them off the bike so not really thought of trying them on it.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Aug 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> I wear Merrells too, but just the trainers. When the grip is worn flat from walking they are perfect for the bike. Nice and flat and grippy and it doesn't matter if the pedals trash them. Probably should give the sandals a go at somepoint, just never really got on with them off the bike so not really thought of trying them on it.


 Recomend the sandals - I've got two pairs and I hardly have them off in summer, super comfy and light as a feather.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I tour in either soft 'leather' hiking boots or hiking shoes. That way I can walk/hike and given they are waterproof/goretex I have dry feet as well. I used to commute to work on wearing the same - wearing boots/hiking shoes at work which was not an issue...
> 
> My OH does the same and his feet stay dry when his boots don't leak... trick is to make sure you put the waterproof trousers on, and over the shoes/boots otherwise you end up with water running down your legs and into your boots.


Same here: dry weather sandals, trainer, crocs, whatever.
For winter I use waterproof walking shoes, I also have 2 great pairs of sketcher waterproof boots - my work shoes stay at work, I change when I get there.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (3 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Recomend the sandals - I've got two pairs and I hardly have them off in summer, super comfy and light as a feather.


 
I pretty much stay in my Merrell sandles in all weather whilst on tour. They dry really fast and I don't need to pack another pair for none bike days. I took my Merrell gortex trainers on out last tour in July (Denmark) but they wasted far too much pannier space when not in use, which was most of the time (it rained too much ). The only time I needed my trainers was when descending a mahoosive hill in France (Col de la Bonette) - brrrrr!! 
Have just bought a pair (or two!) of Teva shoes to take on the next tour as they pack down really flat. Okay, so the soles are not really stiff, but that doesn't bother me. They are lush!


----------



## BrazingSaddles (3 Sep 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> I wear Merrells too, but just the trainers. When the grip is worn flat from walking they are perfect for the bike. Nice and flat and grippy and it doesn't matter if the pedals trash them. Probably should give the sandals a go at somepoint, just never really got on with them off the bike so not really thought of trying them on it.


 
OH doesn't get on with his Merrell sandals off the bike either, but he is now a (rainy) day convert for riding in them. Do it!!


----------



## Danny (4 Sep 2012)

I agree with MacB, you will benefit from the extra stiffness a cycling shoe provides, even if you are not using cleats. It makes the pedalling easier and puts less strain on your feet. Ordinary shoes are fine for short distances, but are not in my view a sensible choice for touring.

There are plenty of "mountain bike" shoes which are designed for riding and walking like the Shimano WM43 or the Specialized Tahoe.


----------



## jay clock (6 Sep 2012)

SPD sandals for cycling in (socks and overshoes if cold/wet and also plastic bags!). And now decided to go with Crocs (fake ones) for the evening/off bike. Here is where I am off to next Friday www.julian2012.co.uk


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2012)

Just to report back, the fiveTen Warhawks are most definitely not for me, they were funny to walk in let alone for riding. So back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Sep 2012)

I use Shimano MT-60 shoes with flat pedals and like them a lot. They are Gore-Tex lined and look presentable off the bike. They also have a narrow last, which suits my feet better than a lot of other shoes on the market. I also use a Scarpa low-cut trekking shoe. It very strongly resembles the sturdy Shimano MT-60 and in fact I have grabbed them thinking I was taking the Shimano. These too performed superbly on the bike, are Gore -Tex lined, narrow and with Vibram soles are great for hikng as well.


----------



## MacB (8 Sep 2012)

next up on test will be:-

http://www.surfdome.com/teva_shoes_-_teva_mush_frio_lace_canvas_shoes_-_teva/blue-64812

these are an ultra lightweight option for summer use and wearing under overshoes when it's not too cold, and:-

http://www.teva.co.uk/mens-joyride-...001977_color=BRN&start=3&cgid=mens-shoes-bike

these are for general kicking around in

I shall report back


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2012)

Well, last tour I just used my running shoes on pinned pedals. Reason being the Asics dry fast. I had no problem with pedalling or foot position, worked pretty well actually. I use to think stiff shoes were necessary but I'm changing my mind. I also had a pair of Teva sandals with me for the campsite and I could have cycled in them as well.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> next up on test will be:-
> 
> http://www.surfdome.com/teva_shoes_-_teva_mush_frio_lace_canvas_shoes_-_teva/blue-64812
> 
> ...


 
I have a pair of old fashioned Dunlop Green Flashes I sometimes cycle around in, and the problem with canvas is it soaks up water very readily. I proofed them with Nikewax or somesuch in the end, but not really sure how well it's taken as I don't use them except for pub runs. I'd be interested how we'll you get on with the above.


----------



## MacB (11 Sep 2012)

Ok, Tevo Joyride Mids received and returned, I tried them on briefly but it wasn't really needed, hideous in the flesh and came up a little big as well.

Think I'm going to have to resort to shopping in the old fashioned way, otherwise I'm going to rack up the price of a decent pair of shoes just in returns postage alone.


----------



## Zenroad (13 Sep 2012)

I tour with two pairs of shoes for one pair of pedals. Sidi Genius 4 road shoes for clipping into my Shimano PD-M324 2-sided pedals between towns. They're stiff, comfortable, light, and dry quickly. Also carry Merrell Barefoot running shoes for city riding on the platform side of the M324s. Unbelievably comfortable for walking. Super light and dry quickly.


----------



## MacB (14 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> next up on test will be:-
> 
> http://www.surfdome.com/teva_shoes_-_teva_mush_frio_lace_canvas_shoes_-_teva/blue-64812
> 
> these are an ultra lightweight option for summer use and wearing under overshoes when it's not too cold, and:-


 
these have arrived and passed the first test, they fit and don't feel weird to walk in...I reckon they'll be a keeper


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> these have arrived and passed the first test, they fit and don't feel weird to walk in...I reckon they'll be a keeper


 
Says they feel just like wearing flip flops, have you tried them?


----------

